# Boat Hatches and Windshields



## Creative Acrylics

Creative Acrylics and Plastic Supply, Inc. is a local business specializing in custom boat windshields and hatches as well as any other plastic needs you may have for your boat. We also fabricate store displays,restaurant sneeze guards and acrylic furniture. If you're looking for marineboard (starboard),sheet acrylic or lexan, we have the best prices in town and will work with you to determine the best product for your application. Give Mike or Debi a call at 479-8889. We're located on 9 mile road between Hwy 29 and PineForest Road.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Mike was great when I had to replace a section on my Trophy WA windshield. It was much better than going to the manufacturer for a glass windshield. Give him a shot.

Jon


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble

You have been spoken highly of a few times on the old board. I'll see ya soon for my baitwell lid!


----------

